# Plants, Shrimps & Snails (new photos!)



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Just taken some new photos to share with you!

My Pellia (Monosolenium tenerum) is getting bigger and bigger...









Red cherry shrimp loves grazing on the Pellia...









Ramshorn Snail on Echinodorus tenellus grass...









E. tenellus spread like wild grass...









Crystal Red shrimp family feeding frenzy!









Thanks for looking! Any comments welcome!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Excellent pics as always, theteh!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

wow I love your pics, excellent quality. Your plants and shrimp seem very healthy and happy. by the way what kind of fish is that in the right of the top pic, some form of otto?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Great pictures!

That Pellia looks pretty cool. I bet a carpet of that would look awesome but be a pain to maintain.

That is one red Cherry Shrimp. Very healthy.

Neat coloration on the Ramshorn snail. I have one in my tank that kind of has "tiger stripes" on it. Haven't seen it for a few days though.

I love your Crystals as well. Those shots of them feeding are always fun to look at.

What type of camera are you using? I've yet to produce a high quality tank shot. Most of mine are out of focus, blurred, or just "odd" colored.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank you very much for the comments indeed! All the photos were taken with my Canon 350D digital SLR with EFS 60mm Macro lens. Once you have a DSLR + macro lens, it is really not difficult to get good results. Just a matter of trial and error. The key to get everything in focus is to set aperture down to the minimum eg F22 or F25 when you are focusing at 1:1 magnification. But with such small aperture, shutter speed with be very long unless you have high light intensity on your subject. I tend not to use flash as this does not create natural looking photos. I never use a tripod because I need flexibility and the focal distance at 1:1 is very close to the tank so it is impossible to use a tripod this close to the tank. To prevent handshake, I either press my camera against the tank glass or rest camera on the table etc..


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I've been using my dad's Sony Cybershot DSC-F828 with a macro lens. I can never get the background quite as dark as most people can or as good of focus. Probably due to it not being an SLR.

Here's a link to the camera review: Sony DSC-F828 Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

davis.1841 said:


> wow I love your pics, excellent quality. Your plants and shrimp seem very healthy and happy. by the way what kind of fish is that in the right of the top pic, some form of otto?


Looks like Corydoras habrosus to me
PlanetCatfish :: Cat-eLog :: Callichthyidae :: Corydoras habrosus
But it's not my fish so may be wrong!!!


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

sorry I missed Davis' question. Yes it is C. habrosus!


----------



## mnkybutt (Dec 2, 2006)

hey, im new but i have a few questions about shrimp.........

1. i have these white cleaner shrimp(not exactly sure what they're called)and one day i was looking at them and one shrimp looked normal and the other had a whole buncha white stuff near the bottem of it; what is it?

2. the next day it was all gone! im thinkin its eggs or sumtin; where do they lay eggs?

3. will fish/mother shrimp eat the eggs/baby shrimp?

plz get back to me =)

btw im a new user XD


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow........u've got talent........those pics are great.......site is awesome too!!


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow those are somw very good pics. Plus your shrimp have some sweet color. Very good job.


----------

